# Morons and Fire Hydrants



## Jon (Jul 21, 2005)

I saw this and had to laugh

7/14/05 - Fire in Delaware County

I imagine the Chauffer was unhappy that he didn't get to break the windows   

Jon


----------



## MMiz (Jul 21, 2005)

My father parked too close to one once, and they actually had a fire.  He came back to his car being covered with fire tools and gear.  He had to sit it out until every last firefighter left the scene.  That's the last time he did that


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 21, 2005)

They should have gated the two sides of the steamer, and hooked a 3" off the aft side, brought it around to the officer side of the engine instead of the pump side.  Then you could have easily knocked out the windows for that. Or put an elbow on a storz on a 25' section of LDH, and brought it left and through the car windows. Tell the owner you did it so the hose would have room to sit and not kink, as it is in the photo.


----------



## Jon (Jul 21, 2005)

I knew you would say that, Alex....

I once had this discussion with my Lt. after watching a Backdraft re-run....


we use Hu-mat valves....


We figured out how to cause all sorts of damage.....


----------



## 007medic (Jul 21, 2005)

Well hopefully all of the weight from the water will leave a nice dent in the car, and he will learn not to park where there is no parking!

Although he will sue, because everyone is so sue happy these days, for the damages to his car, and be shot down bigger than Dallas.

Servs him right!


Lyns


----------



## Firechic (Jul 22, 2005)

> *Tell the owner you did it so the hose would have room to sit and not kink, as it is in the photo. *



That is a pretty bad kink too. I think the firefighters were being too nice.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 22, 2005)

I might have put a metal spike (read halligan) through the hood to act as a pivot point for the hose and keep it from kinkin like that or maybe just deflate both front tires to give the hose more room to flex out.


----------



## MMiz (Jul 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ffemt8978_@Jul 22 2005, 01:55 AM
> * I might have put a metal spike (read halligan) through the hood to act as a pivot point for the hose and keep it from kinkin like that or maybe just deflate both front tires to give the hose more room to flex out. *


 I spit out my drink on that one.    :lol:


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 22, 2005)

Yeah, add some chalk block to prop the hose on...leave some nice creases & scratches as souveniers....

Be safe,
Ridryder 911


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Jul 22, 2005)

We were running a drill a couple months back and came onto one of the streets up along the northern edge of town. I kid you not...for two blocks, there was only one single car parked on the street, and guess where this genius decided to park. Since it was just a drill, we called PD to leave a thank you note from the city on his windshield. Had it been a fire, well, who needs a tow truck when you have an E-One? 

Other dumb hydrant story I have came from out PD code enforcement officer. She stopped by the station one day while we were drilling and asked a couple of us if a hydrant will work without the protective caps on the outlets. We thought this was kind of a strange question and said, yes, of course. She said she'd written 6 or 8 tickets for this one resident who kept parking in front of the hydrant by his house. He caught her this time and told her that she couldn't write him a ticket for parking in front of a non-functional hydrant. When she asked him why he thought it was non-functional, he pointed to the open outlets and said very confidently "It won't work without the caps. You can't write me a ticket."  :blink: 

I think one of the Engineers took an engine over and installed a couple new caps for him after that.


----------



## cixelsyd119 (Jul 23, 2005)

That was awful nice of him to put new caps on for the fellow. 

I dont care much for firemen, for the most part theyre overzealous egotistical gloryhounds,  whoa rent very bright. But they do serve a purpose, and a very valuable one at that, not only can they fetch my cot, but they also put out fires and risk their lives while doing so. I cannot stand these people who wont park their car three feet over so as to give access to a hydrant, when these peole would be the same to step up and scream if their house ws on fire and not getting put out right this minute.

We had a lumber yard burn a few years back causing millions in damage, the richy rich owners had the gall to show up on scene and drive over the fire hoses. I wanted to kill them.

People have no respect or common sense it seems as their yearly income increases.


----------



## MMiz (Jul 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cixelsyd119_@Jul 23 2005, 01:01 PM
> * That was awful nice of him to put new caps on for the fellow.
> 
> I dont care much for firemen, for the most part theyre overzealous egotistical gloryhounds,  whoa rent very bright. But they do serve a purpose, and a very valuable one at that, not only can they fetch my cot, but they also put out fires and risk their lives while doing so. I cannot stand these people who wont park their car three feet over so as to give access to a hydrant, when these peole would be the same to step up and scream if their house ws on fire and not getting put out right this minute.
> ...


 Welcome to the forum!

I'm afraid you're not going to get far on this forum insulting Fire Fighters.  Around here most are either all volunteer or work medical calls.  They work their asses off for what they make, or work their asses off because they're volunteers and believe in the cause.

Welcome though, I'm sure some of the other members will go off on their rants


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jul 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cixelsyd119_@Jul 23 2005, 12:01 PM
> * That was awful nice of him to put new caps on for the fellow.
> 
> I dont care much for firemen, for the most part theyre overzealous egotistical gloryhounds,  whoa rent very bright. But they do serve a purpose, and a very valuable one at that, not only can they fetch my cot, but they also put out fires and risk their lives while doing so. I cannot stand these people who wont park their car three feet over so as to give access to a hydrant, when these peole would be the same to step up and scream if their house ws on fire and not getting put out right this minute.
> ...


 So now that you have insulted my father, my grandfather, my best friend in the world, my son, countless friends of mine, and myself I guess I will welcome you to the forum.

And while your hurling insults at a group of people, perhaps you should check your spelling and grammar before you say anybody isn't very bright.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Jon (Jul 23, 2005)

Welcome, cixelsyd119...

I'm not going to bother ranting (I'll leave that to Captain...). Hopefully you are being sarcastic and will recognize that your attitude isn't going to get you very far here.

Jon
N3VZG
FF/EMT-B
Paramedic Student


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 23, 2005)

Well, it is illegal to park in front of a fire hydrant. Everyone knows this, so they deserve what ever is delt to them for doing so. Same goes for parking in front of fire station doors. Back home, our station was right on main street, part of continuous rows of buildings. People always parked in front of the station, despite the signs, but always moved when the whistle blew. But, some didn't. We had six army tires wired together and welded to four clips that slid over the front bumper of our old 46, 53 & 62 Pumpers; if they needed to get out... they had police permission to push that vehicle right across the street. Big sign on the front of the station, right below the "no parking sign" "If your vehicle is blocking the way - we'll move it for you - at your expense" Only did it once, but after that, nobody ever parked there again. The skid marks on the street were reason enough for nobody to do it again.  :blink:


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cixelsyd119_@Jul 23 2005, 12:01 PM
> * That was awful nice of him to put new caps on for the fellow.
> 
> I dont care much for firemen, for the most part theyre overzealous egotistical gloryhounds,  whoa rent very bright. But they do serve a purpose, and a very valuable one at that, not only can they fetch my cot, but they also put out fires and risk their lives while doing so. I cannot stand these people who wont park their car three feet over so as to give access to a hydrant, when these peole would be the same to step up and scream if their house ws on fire and not getting put out right this minute.
> ...


 WELCOME TO THE GROUP cixelsyd119



Alex
FF2/EMT-P
Wildland Firefighter


----------



## Jon (Jul 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@Jul 23 2005, 04:35 PM
> * Well, it is illegal to park in front of a fire hydrant. Everyone knows this, so they deserve what ever is delt to them for doing so. Same goes for parking in front of fire station doors. Back home, our station was right on main street, part of continuous rows of buildings. People always parked in front of the station, despite the signs, but always moved when the whistle blew. But, some didn't. We had six army tires wired together and welded to four clips that slid over the front bumper of our old 46, 53 & 62 Pumpers; if they needed to get out... they had police permission to push that vehicle right across the street. Big sign on the front of the station, right below the "no parking sign" "If your vehicle is blocking the way - we'll move it for you - at your expense" Only did it once, but after that, nobody ever parked there again. The skid marks on the street were reason enough for nobody to do it again.  :blink: *


 Yeah......  Didn't they do that on Third Watch at one point???

I like the tire-bumper.

My fire Co. has a sign in the back lot "Parking for Firehouse only. All others towed or burned at owners expense"

Jon


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Jul 23 2005, 06:15 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Jul 23 2005, 06:15 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-TTLWHKR_@Jul 23 2005, 04:35 PM
> * Well, it is illegal to park in front of a fire hydrant. Everyone knows this, so they deserve what ever is delt to them for doing so. Same goes for parking in front of fire station doors. Back home, our station was right on main street, part of continuous rows of buildings. People always parked in front of the station, despite the signs, but always moved when the whistle blew. But, some didn't. We had six army tires wired together and welded to four clips that slid over the front bumper of our old 46, 53 & 62 Pumpers; if they needed to get out... they had police permission to push that vehicle right across the street. Big sign on the front of the station, right below the "no parking sign" "If your vehicle is blocking the way - we'll move it for you - at your expense" Only did it once, but after that, nobody ever parked there again. The skid marks on the street were reason enough for nobody to do it again. :blink: *


Yeah......  Didn't they do that on Third Watch at one point???

I like the tire-bumper.

My fire Co. has a sign in the back lot "Parking for Firehouse only. All others towed or burned at owners expense"

Jon [/b][/quote]
 IDK, I was never a big fan of Turd Watch.


----------



## Firechic (Jul 23, 2005)

> *I dont care much for firemen, for the most part theyre overzealous egotistical gloryhounds, whoa rent very bright. But they do serve a purpose, and a very valuable one at that, not only can they fetch my cot, but they also put out fires and risk their lives while doing so. *



Welcome to the forum cixelsyd119. 
This is from one of those "whoa rent very bright" [sic] firemen....wait a minute -my husband is the fireman. I guess that makes me a firewoman.....how about just ole plain firefighter?    

I hope this is just a poor first impression. Let's start over again.....welcome!


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 23, 2005)

> *whoa rent very bright*



What is that supposed to say? I don't get it?




> *firemen*



Our town mayor calls them "Fire Persons". Bi**h

I didn't vote for her, nobody ran against her. Out of 2,700 people she had a winning total of 387 votes.


----------



## ECC (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cixelsyd119_@Jul 23 2005, 12:01 PM
> *
> I dont care much for firemen, for the most part theyre overzealous egotistical gloryhounds,  whoa rent very bright. But they do serve a purpose, and a very valuable one at that, not only can they fetch my cot, but they also put out fires and risk their lives while doing so. I cannot stand these people who wont park their car three feet over so as to give access to a hydrant, when these peole would be the same to step up and scream if their house ws on fire and not getting put out right this minute.
> 
> ...


A ) Fetch your own cot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





B ) I am so waiting for the apology that is owed to all my brother and sister firefighters...I am a Fireman as that was the title when I earned it nearly 21 years ago.

C ) According to your logic regarding money and respect or common sense, it may be safely assumed that you are the richest Paramedic on the planet.  :blink: 

D ) Not all of us knuckle-dragging hose jockeys are as deficient IQ-wise as you would give us credit for...some of us are Paramedics too...and we can fetch our own cots.


----------



## rescuecpt (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cixelsyd119_@Jul 23 2005, 12:01 PM
> * That was awful nice of him to put new caps on for the fellow.
> 
> I dont care much for firemen, for the most part theyre overzealous egotistical gloryhounds,  whoa rent very bright. But they do serve a purpose, and a very valuable one at that, not only can they fetch my cot, but they also put out fires and risk their lives while doing so. I cannot stand these people who wont park their car three feet over so as to give access to a hydrant, when these peole would be the same to step up and scream if their house ws on fire and not getting put out right this minute.
> ...


 Hahaha.  I'm a firefighter.  I bet my IQ is higher than yours.  I bet my degree comes from a better University than yours, if you have one.  What does that prove?  NOTHING.  Obviously, I can spell, type, and recognize the difference between 'words that sound alike but are spelled differently' better than you.    Oh, and for your info, I'm ALS too.

You talk about people lacking respect?  How disrespectful of you to come here with your five posts and insult those of us who a) have been here much longer than you and B) don't deserve to be disrespected because no matter how little you respect us, we will be there in your darkest moment to help you.

GROW UP.


----------

